# How much of your primary sacred writings have you read?



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

This is a question for those of all faith persuasions with the caveat that there is one main text considered to be the sacred literature for that faith.

Honestly, now and please approximate as close as is reasonably possible.

Please also limit your reply to reading the main sacred text to your religion only - I will have another thread soon about reading texts from other scriptures.

Thank you!


----------



## heretic888 (May 31, 2006)

I was raised a Baptist and have read both the Old and New Testament in their entirety several times. Although, truth be told, my memory gets a little fuzzy on the details from time to time.

In recent years, I have moved away from pouring over "sacred literature" and am more interested in reading the accounts of individual philosophers and mystics over the centuries. It is much more relevant material, in my opinion.

To that end, I would highly recommend _The Ascent To Truth_ by Thomas Merton and _Mysticism: Christian and Buddhist_ by D. T. Suzuki.

Laterz.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 31, 2006)

My path and current direction is similar to heritic's.  I was raised in an Apostolic Pentacostal family and have read both the old and new testaments, but I am fuzzy on alot of details.  I personally have moved away from that to other things and idealogies.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 31, 2006)

My primary text is the Christian Bible.  I own the NKJV, specifically.

I've read most of it.  All of the New and the lion's share of the Old.  I get stuck skipping over most of Numbers and the law books each and every time.


----------



## Carol (May 31, 2006)

Officially, my scriptures are only in one language.

I do not read that language, so, I'm voting for "Select/Proscribed..."

I know quote a bit of the stories and a lot of the philosophy.  In terms of reading it cover to cover?  Eh...either I'll be moved to do so, or moved to slide to a different path.  I leave that up to Him.


----------



## Kacey (May 31, 2006)

Being Jewish, the primary religious text is the Tanakh, or the first 5 books of the Old Testament (also called the Septuagent), along with the rest of the Old Testament, or Haftorah, comprised of Nevi'im (Prophets) and Kh'thuvim (Writings) which are considered "supplementary".  In Judaism, a selected portion of the Tanakh, and then a selected portion of either the Haftorah, are read each week at services; the Torah and Haftorah readings are topics of discussion throughout the week.

In addition to reading the Old Testament as part of weekly services, I have also read the Old and New Testaments completely (in isolation and for religious studies classes).


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Being Jewish, the primary religious text is the Tanakh, or the first 5 books of the Old Testament (also called the Septuagent), along with the rest of the Old Testament, or Haftorah, comprised of Nevi'im (Prophets) and Kh'thuvim (Writings) which are considered "supplementary". In Judaism, a selected portion of the Tanakh, and then a selected portion of either the Haftorah, are read each week at services; the Torah and Haftorah readings are topics of discussion throughout the week.
> 
> In addition to reading the Old Testament as part of weekly services, I have also read the Old and New Testaments completely (in isolation and for religious studies classes).


 
Kacey Shalom, I have to agree with you the old testiment and the torah also.
Terry


----------



## heretic888 (May 31, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Being Jewish, the primary religious text is the Tanakh, or the first 5 books of the Old Testament (also called the Septuagent. . .


 
Just a minor point here, Kacey.

The _Septugaint_ refers to the Greek transliteration of the Torah (not just the Tanakh) made during the third and first centuries BCE. It is by no means what you would consider an entirely accurate translation, either, as much of translation was done to harmonize Jewish scripture with Greek philosophy and religion.

I personally doubt the Septugaint gets read much in most synagogues. 

Laterz.


----------



## Kacey (May 31, 2006)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> Just a minor point here, Kacey.
> 
> The _Septugaint_ refers to the Greek transliteration of the Torah (not just the Tanakh) made during the third and first centuries BCE. It is by no means what you would consider an entirely accurate translation, either, as much of translation was done to harmonize Jewish scripture with Greek philosophy and religion.
> 
> ...



I am aware and agree... but more people are familiar with the term Septuagent than Tanakh, and for those people, the term is meaningful.


----------



## Swordlady (May 31, 2006)

I am a Christian, and have read through two different English translations of the bible (New International Version and the New Living Translation), both Old and New Testament.  I've also read through the entire New Testament at least two more times.  I am not a bible scholar by any stretch, but I can find my way around the bible quite adeptly.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 31, 2006)

Currently working my way through the history books (Samuel I, II through the Prophets).


----------



## pstarr (May 31, 2006)

Been through the Old and New Testaments more than once.  More than twice- and still try to get some reading done every day.


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

Some of the writtings I treat as storys or hear say.Others I treat as good acounts of history,Yet there is a little I deam as truely facts or exact.That 1% is what I use as justified &, it is easy for any one to utilise its contex & obtain spiritual ways.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 1, 2006)

All of the New Testament several times (King Jame's Version). I have the audio by Charlton Heston and it is very good. I've also read much of the Old Testament - but not enough.

Good question because I think a lot of folks have not really _read _their scripture in its entirety (I include all faiths here).


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2006)

All of several versions of the New and Old Testaments, when I was a Christian, as well as since then. 

There aren't any real "scriptures" for what most of my religious  "faith" now...


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 1, 2006)

Read all of the bible quite a few times. Learn something new each time


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 1, 2006)

I've read through a number of Bibles.  In college I wrote a paper for a World Religion's class that compared different versions of the Bible.  When I was a Christian, however, I rarely read any of the sacred writings.  They weren't important to me.  

Now, as an atheist, I don't read many religious writings.  However, I do lurk on most of the threads about them on MT.


----------



## Ray (Jun 1, 2006)

I've read each of the standard works at least once in the past couple years (Bible, Book of Mormon, Doctrine & Covenants and Pearl of Great Price); some twice. 

That reminds me, it's time to get back at it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I have the audio by Charlton Heston and it is very good.



I quote the late great George Burns: "Charlton Heston is a fine actor... but then he only played Moses."
(couldn't resist)

I voted (honestly) 51-75% of the KJV of the bible. I've read through some modern translations where they get rid of all the Thee's and Thou's and Thine's and all that... but still refer to the KJV of it. 
Also read a bit of the Korhan <sic> and parts of the Book of Mormon. 
Basically still trying to find my religious center. But feel pretty solid with what I believe currently (as evident from my previous posts on the subject of God, Christ and the theology around that. 
I've read some Buddist writings and portions of the Tao as well. 
Even read a few chapters in the Black Bible (aka Satantic Bible) to further broaden my perspective... that was only once and haven't gone back to it since... the book made me feel creeped out pretty bad. 

I hope to wind my way through the rest or missed portions of the KJV of the Bible as well as the others aforementioned. There's still a hellva lot to learn about my (chosen) God and his doctrine. Guess I'll never learn it all really. 
But, I continue to do my best. 

Riddle: Why do the elderly seem to really get into reading the bible? 
          They're studying for their final exam.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 2, 2006)

Ray said:
			
		

> I've read each of the standard works at least once in the past couple years (Bible, Book of Mormon, Doctrine & Covenants and Pearl of Great Price); some twice.
> 
> That reminds me, it's time to get back at it.


 
:asian:


----------



## heretic888 (Jun 2, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Riddle: Why do the elderly seem to really get into reading the bible?
> They're studying for their final exam.


 
Heh. While I know this was tongue-in-cheek and all. . . .

I think I should point out that the idea that people become more "religious" as they grow older is something of a myth. All the research I've seen indicates that people are no more "religious" when they are older than when they were younger.

For most people, their degree of religiosity (or lack thereof) seems to be pretty stable over the course of their lifetimes.

Laterz.


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 2, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Even read a few chapters in the Black Bible (aka Satantic Bible) to further broaden my perspective... that was only once and haven't gone back to it since... the book made me feel creeped out pretty bad.


MA-C, this is an extremely commendable approach and pragmatic outlook. Not only do you read the texts of your own faith or according to your own beliefs but you've also made a point of reading those which may be _contrary_ to your own views. If only everyone had this openness to researching _other_ beliefs, perhaps we'd not see as much of the acts of bigotry and sectarianism on the news. Far too much of that and I think it's brought about by an insularism in beliefs that you've drawn attention to exactly because of your lack of it. Bravo to you for your post.

Respects!


----------



## Brother John (Jun 2, 2006)

I've read through the Bible cover to cover, once in King James, Once in NIV and once in the NASB.
I've also read through a good deal of the Talmud, the entire Sephir Yetzirah, the Zohar (That's a DEEP well) and a chunk of the Bahir.......oh yeah, I also read the Guide to the Perplexed.
I've read the Tao te Ching and the Baghavadgita as well. (that one was a little difficult to dig through....just very different thought patterns than you find in the west. Made me stretch though.)

ALSO: If anyone is interested, the Joseph Campbell came out with some REALLY good books studying the different mythos of the world called "The Faces of God" series. I read them and I highly recomend them.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2006)

Select and Prescribed writings.

Why I have not completed my living yet, so I have no way to place a percentage on how much I have read. 

Ihave read through both the old and new testaments, as well as the Koran (* English, which I know is not the correct way of doing it *), as well as some other philosphies.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, cool thread.

The Bible (my dad was a Methodist Minister)

I've also found great wisdom in a compilation Paul Reps edited "Zen Flesh, Zen Bones"  There's some really great stuff in there.  My oldest son wore mine out and had to buy another, wore that one out and bought another.  When my students ask be about zen, that's what I tell them to read first.

Tao Te Ching (after Zen Flesh, Zen Bones)

I also find myself moved spiritually by great philosophers and/or theologins ... no, really, I do.  Plato, Socrates, Aristotle, Augustine.  The Dialogues are fantastic, the Republic fascinating ... and I can't remember whether it was Plato or Socrates who said our purpose in life is to improve our souls.  Socrates, I think ... it sounds like him.

It could be that I'm moved by wisdom more than religious practices.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 12, 2014)

I've gone through the King James version of the Holy Bible, and the Orthodox Study Bible twice cover-to-cover. On top of that I've read through the Philokalia and a copy of St. Ignatius' Spiritual Exercises upon recommendation for a friend. 

Aquinas' Summa Theologica sounds cool, but I'm afraid I just wouldn't be able to commit to a text that lengthy.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Nov 12, 2014)

I have read the entire Star Trek encyclopedia.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Nov 26, 2014)

Select/ prescribed only

I read something from the Tao Te Ching and/or the Dhammapada everyday. Usually read from the art of war regularly as well, but I don't have a copy right now. I always end up giving those books away, whenever I cross paths with someone that seems like they might need them, so sometimes I just end up not having them for long periods of time. Have read all or part of quite a few other books related to Buddhism and Taoism, but I'm sure there are even more I've never heard of, and I really have no way of knowing whether my grasp of those concepts is accurate in any way.


----------

